# [Solved] Troubleshooter missing files



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

When I go to Start-Help-Troubleshooting and select an option, for egzample Modem, and within that option choose an other one I finally get an empty sheet(blank) as answer. I use Win 98.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Go to C:\windows\help and check to see that you have this file:

*Tshoot98.chm*
If you don't, you need it. It is the troubleshooters.

You can extract it from your install CD to C:\windows\help
using SFC. Here is a link with instructions on SFC.

http://users.erols.com/dj-paulen/ss/

(If you use a restore disk, the restore from location is 
C:\windows\options\cabs and not the Cd Drive)


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

There is the proper file in the proper folder but it stil doesn't work.
I've even tried to delete it and to extract a new one using the SFC
but it won't work. When ever I try to select, e.g, START-HELP-TROUBLESHOOTER-MODEM-A call is canceled before it is completed-NEXT, I get an blank sheet.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I duplicated your problem exactly. I traced it to a file named 
tshoot.ocx

Extract a fresh copy of tshoot.ocx to Windows\help
using SFC


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

No, the next button does't give any solution just a blank sheet.
I've extracted a new TSHOOT.OCX using SFC but it won't work.


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

I've just noticed that when I right-click the right pane, which is blank, after the NEXT button, and from the pop-menu select VIEW SOURCE, I get a blank Notepad document w98modem_result[1].w98modem_result[1]


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

PARDON THE ALL CAPS> I HAVE A PROBLEM I HAVE TROUBLESHOT MYSELF>

BNTS>DLL

THE > SHOULD BE A PERIOD> BUT MY KEYBOARD IS NOT COOPERATING>

EXTRACT THAT FILE AND SEE IF IT HELPS>


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

No, the BNTS.DLL doesn't change anything.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It's a process of elimination. I'll keep looking and we'll see if we can fix it. It could be a scripting problem too.

In the meantime, try going here and downloading the latest 5.6
windows Scripting Host.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/downloads...=/msdn-files/027/001/733/msdncompositedoc.xml


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

I've just downloaded and installed Windows Script 5.6


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did it help?


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

No, it didn't.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Open the registry. Go to start>run and type regedit.
Press enter.
Navigate to:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\0

Click 0 and go to the toolbar. Click Registry>Export registry file.Name it My Computer Zone and save it somewhere .
This is to make a copy of the key in the event you make a mistake.

Go back to:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\Zones\0
Click 0 and look in the right pane for this entry:
Flags
Double click on it and the the value data to * 3*

Now go to Internet Options>security. You'll see My Computer there now.

Highlight My Computer and click the Custom Level Button.
Find this entry
Scripting
Active Scripting
Be sure Active Scripting is enabled. If it isn't, it has to be or you will not be able to run the Troubleshooters.

Click Ok Answer yes to the message box which will appear and then Ok on the next page.


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

It didn't work.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

This probably won't either, but try an Internet Explorer Repair. A couple of the IE files are involved.

Control Panel>add Remove Programs Scroll to the Internet Explorer entry. Highlight it and click Remove
Three choices will appear. Choose Repair.


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

It didn't help. Is there anything else I could try?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yes. The registry. Go to start>run Copy and paste this command and press enter:

*regedit /e tshoot.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}*

This will export a key in text form. You will now find a file named tshoot.txt on the desktop. Please attach it here to a post.

If this entry is missing or incomplete, we may have found the problem

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

I copied the entry, went to Start-Run, pasted it, pressed ENTER, but didn't find the file tshoot.txt on my desktop.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You have no idea how happy that makes me. I thought you might have been missing a part of that key. You are missing the whole thing. That's why there was nothing on the desktop.

I am attaching a text file. Download and rename it 
Tshoot.reg
Double click on it to enter into the registry. Now try the Troubleshooters again.


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

I found the entry in the registry, but there is a difference- my entry is [4b106875-the rest is the same


----------



## miso (Sep 4, 2002)

I got my Troubleshooter back! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

That CLSID name is wrong.
I changed mine and got the blank page.
Rename it to {4B10687*4*-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}

I am attaching the correct key for CLSID
{4B10687*5*-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}
Rename it to ok.reg and double click to merge into the registry

EDIT: Good. I take it you merged the first registry file I gave you.

You now have to remove the other {4B10687*5*-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF} by hand and replace it with the correct key. That would be this attachment.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Congrats! 

I had a feeling it was the CSLID entry since the WinME version of the error references that. But I had no idea which one it was in Win98; probably would have solved Blake-Roberts problem as well if we knew then.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks Rog. 

Mo


----------



## whit44 (Sep 17, 2002)

Mosaic...new member here. I had posted this identical problem on VirDr BB a few days ago with no help until someone referred me to your tshoot.txt note. BINGO! Solved my problem too, so thought I'd drop by and say *thanks*! 

I'm also using Win98SE with IE6. Now I'm curious whether this is something that the IE6 D/L did...something I did 6 months ago, but hadn't tried using my Win Troubleshooter until recently. You don't s'pose MS screwed up, do you? 

Whit


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

whit44,
You're welcome. I'm glad to see you over here. 

I have had IE 6 installed for quite a while and don't have this particular problem. 

You never know about these things. Registry files can go missing and/ or get corrupted for so many reasons. It happens to me too sometimes. I try start a task and I find I am missing a context menu entry etc. The more changes made to the registry, the greater the chance of a problem. But that's the price we pay to have upgrades and Tweaks. 
I'm glad you are repaired. Come back and see us again. 

Mo


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

After all the advice and steps taken to resolve this problem, I think I have found the absolute easiest solution. 
I renamed tshoot.ocx and also removed a couple registry keys. then I ran this test and it worked. 
------------------------------------------

Here's the cure in one fell swoop.

If you have the cabs on the hard drive, you don't need to use the install CD. Otherwise, have the install CD in the Drive.

Find a file named *tshoot.inf*
It resides in C:\windows\inf

Right click on it and choose install from the menu. It will reinstall the Troubleshooters for you. Rewrite the registry entries correctly and replace any missing files. It takes only a second or two and is a sure way to know that everything is right for your version of the operating system.


----------



## Libra (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi Mosaic!
I just wanted to say thank you. I saw the link to your fix at another forum and it worked for me too! You're brilliant!
Sincerely, Libra (Nancy)


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Nancy,
Thank you for the compliment. And you're very welcome. I'm glad you were able to resolve your problem.

Mo


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi,

I have been having problems with the Win98 troubleshooter not displaying its files properly.

Unfortunately I only found the post here after I had done some 'work' myself, which may have made a bad situation even worse.

So far I have re installed both Win98SE and IE 6 SP1, however the problem remains. I have the following files: C:\windows\Inf\tshoot.inf; C:\windows\help\tshoot98.chm and C:\windows\help\tshoot.ocx.

The following the advice originally posted here I have output some reg entries these are attached as tshoot.txt. Futhermore I have added the revised key that was suggested to my registry, and the entry for that key is given below.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106875-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
@="Microsoft Local Troubleshooter Property Page"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106875-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX"

If anyone can make any suggestions as to how I might resolve this problem I would be grateful for their help.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

I just realized that the troubleshooter on 3 machines in our office all running Win98SE does not work--SAME PROBLEM AS DISCUSSED PREVIOUSLY IN THIS THREAD.

I tried double-clicking the tshoot.inf file and that did not solve the problem (also tried the other suggestions in this thread). Are there any other things I should be looking for in order to get the troubleshooter to work correctly?

Thanks.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Check and see if anything in this thread I posted in will help:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=1400375#post1400375

Also try right clicking that tshoot,inf and see if "Install" is on the menu. If so, click it.


----------



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

I tried the reinstall of tshoot.inf which added the various registry entries and files--no help.

I also looked at your linked post but noted that I do not have a Tshoot98.chw file. Also I looked at your instructions for creating a "homemade" troubleshooter but did not find and *result.htm files or *.tsc files. Could that be a clue to the problem?


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Doug,

My experience with this problem is a very long story.

Before I begin I should tell you that I am not a computer pro or any kind of expert just a home user, strictly speaking much of this is out side my level of competence.

I will describe (briefly) my PC setup and the problem and the 'solution' that I have arrived at. You can then judge whether it fits your circumstances, but hopefully this level of detail will answer any questions you might have, but if not please post again and I will try to answer them.

If you dont know how to edit reg keys let me know and I will tell you.

MY PC:
My PC is an AMD K6III based machine with 320MB memory basically a 4 or 5 yr old PC, running WIN98SE.

THE PROBLEM
When you click on the sub menu option in Win help 'Win98 Troubleshooters' you get a list of devices etc, when you select one of these options you are offered various descriptions of different types of problems, when you select the description that reflects your particular problem, and then click next, you are normally offered advice or possible solutions to resolve your problem.

The difficulty I was having is that this solutions window was appearing as a blank white window.

THE INVESTIGATIONS
Initially I thought this was the result of a virus, but a full scan of my system revealed nothing unusual.

I did find some advice here but that did not seem to resolve the problem.

Eventually I decided to reformat my hard disc and reload win98. I had planned doing this over Christmas, but other things had gotten in the way, so this decision was not as hard as it might have been.

OK, reformat and reinstall was completed and then I started to reinstall all the Windows updates.

As I went along I checked the the Troubleshooter to see if it worked and it was OK.

I completed the update installations, job done, or so I thought.

The following day when I went to check something out I found the troubleshooter was again not working.

Now bearing in mind I had just reformatted and reinstalled Win98 
and was not running any other software other than IE and Outlook Express, I knew that this problem could not be due to some badly written shareware. I thought maybe a virus or some ad-ware or some such.

I ran some scans from on-line services and found nothing.

Just as I was about to decide I would have to reformat and reinstall again, I remembered that I had not checked the troubleshooter functionality after running my last windows update.

So I thought, this maybe crazy but maybe if I delete the update, the functionality will return.

So that thats what I did.................guess what the Troubleshooters come back.

THE STUFF YOU REALLY WANT IS BELOW

The update that caused me the problem was KB 824145 which is an IE 6 SP1 cumulative security update dated Nov 2003.

But I didnt really want to do without the whole update, so I needed to find a way round the problem it was causing.

From advice on another site I went to

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/treeview/default.asp?url=/technet/security/bulletin/MS03-048.asp

In the FAQ section I found the following

"Does the update contain any other security changes? 
Yes.

This update also sets the kill bit on the following ActiveX controls:

Description File Name CLSID 
Windows Trouble Shooter Tshoot.ocx 4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF

Symantec® RuFSI Registry Information Class Rufsi.dll 69DEAF94-AF66-11D3-BEC0-00105AA9B6AE

RAV Online Scanner Ravonine.cab D32C3BAD-5213-49BD-A7D5-E6DE6C0D8249 "

So the answer to my problem was that Microsoft were deliberatly
disabling the troubleshooter as part of this update.

THE SOLUTION

Firstly I made sure that that I had unistalled KB824145, then I exported my troubleshooter registry keys.

Then I reinstalled the update and using the registry information from the Microsoft bulletin found the killbit key and deleted it.

Then I reinstalled the original troubleshooter registry keys I had previously exported.

Now my trobleshooter functionality is restored.

You should note however that this means I am exposed to the security threat against which Microsoft were trying to protect me.

My understanding is (you should confirm that this is a correct interpretation) that the threat comes from unsigned Active X controls, but you can protect against that within IE thru the tools menu. But there is no similar protection in Outlook Express, but since I sit behind a Zone Alarm firewall I think it is a small risk.

In any case my pc is home based and not networked.

So you will have to evaluate the pros & cons so far as your office environment is concerned.

One final point there is another update, ref number 811630 which Microsoft released to correct some problems with an earlier update. If you intend to run this update you must do so BEFORE you make these changes otherwise they will be over written.

Finally we must presume that future updates will continue this Microsoft policy so it is quite possible that some future update will cause this problem to re occur.

As I said at the begining I am working outside my level of competence, so I do not fully appreciate the signifigance of the changes I have made, I can only say that they work for Win98 SE, I have no idea about their suitability for other versions of windows.

THE REG ENTRIES

So in brief your steps are:

1 Backup your registry in case you dont like my changes

2 Delete the killbit key from your registry

and then

3 Import the two troubleshooter keys I have included below

The killbit key, I deleted this key, was found at

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

The keys I restored to the registry, which you need to import are:

First Key

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1\CLSID]
@="{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}"

Second Key (with its sub keys)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
@="Microsoft Local Troubleshooter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\ProgID]
@="TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX, 1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\MiscStatus]
@="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\MiscStatus\1]
@="131473"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Control]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\TypeLib]
@="{4B106871-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Version]
@="1.0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories\{7DD95801-9882-11CF-9FA9-00AA006C42C4}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories\{7DD95802-9882-11CF-9FA9-00AA006C42C4}][HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
@="Microsoft Local Troubleshooter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\ProgID]
@="TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX, 1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\MiscStatus]
@="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\MiscStatus\1]
@="131473"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Control]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\TypeLib]
@="{4B106871-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Version]
@="1.0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories\{7DD95801-9882-11CF-9FA9-00AA006C42C4}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories\{7DD95802-9882-11CF-9FA9-00AA006C42C4}][HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
@="Microsoft Local Troubleshooter"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\ProgID]
@="TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\HELP\\TSHOOT.OCX, 1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\MiscStatus]
@="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\MiscStatus\1]
@="131473"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Control]
@=""

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\TypeLib]
@="{4B106871-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Version]
@="1.0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories\{7DD95801-9882-11CF-9FA9-00AA006C42C4}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}\Implemented Categories\{7DD95802-9882-11CF-9FA9-00AA006C42C4}]

Good luck
Nick


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Doug

Just noted your comment about missing files.

You should have (at least according to my system)

Tshoot.inf
Tshoot98.chm
Tshoot.ocx

If you dont have these files they should be easy enough to extract from your Win98SE CD

Nick


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

This attachment is called restore_tshooter.txt

If you change the extension to reg, (this forum doesnt accept reg files) it automates the addition of the two registry keys refered to in my previous msg., just click on it and accept the changes to the registry.

Nick


----------



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

Nick,

For a non-expert it looks like you really know your stuff. I can't stand giving up on something that should be well-documented as three out of three computers in my office all share the troubleshooter problem. I assume, then, that this must be pretty well known but this forum is the only place I found some answers (the Microsoft knowledgebase was, of course, hopeless).

Anyway, I will not be in the office tomorrow but will try your well described fix when I return and then report the results.

Thanks.

Doug


----------



## newdon9702 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nick you are a genius!!!!!


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Thank you for your kind remarks.

We all need a little ego massage now and then ...LOL


----------



## newdon9702 (Jan 27, 2004)

also, i never uninstalled the update(kb824145) cause i couldnt find out how, but the fix works anyhow. i imagine the trick is to install the update and then do the fix.


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes this is true.

I only had to uninstall the update so that I could generate some clean reg keys for export which I could re import after re installing the update.

But since those keys are posted here you dont need to remove the update (which should appear as an item in Win Add/remove programs).

However you do need to delete the killbit key, since it is this that is mainly responsible for changing the tshoot functionality.


----------



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

Hey Nick,

One final clarification before I try fixing the computers at work tomorrow. I believe that the keys and subkeys in your restore_tshooter.txt file are already present in my registry (at least the last time I checked which was yesterday). So am I correct in assuming that the ONLY thing I need to do is delete the key that you refer to as the killbit key?


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Doug,

I have just reinstalled the MS update to cause my tshoot functionality to be lost so that I can describe the situation I think you will be facing.

Using the registry info from the MS security bulletin. In my registry when tshoot functionality is working I find the following keys.

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1\CLSID]
@="{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
@="Microsoft Local Troubleshooter"
<followed by various sub keys>

My simple understanding is that the first key asigns a CLSID value to the tshootcrl and the second key and its sub keys asign values to that CLSID. Note that both keys reference the SAME number.

When the security update is applied it changes the registry. Firstly it adds the killbit key at

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

So far as the existing keys are concerned the security update does not change [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1\CLSID]

But it does change [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\

Fisrtly all the sub keys are removed and replaced by a single InProcServer32 entry and secondly and most importantly it chnages the CLSID value it references from (I'm only quoting the relevant portion) 4B106874 to 4B106875.

##########

Now in the restore_tshoot.txt file I have included both
the [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\TSHOOT.TSHOOTCtrl.1\CLSID] key

and

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\CLASSES\CLSID\
with all its sub keys.

I suppose in theory you could argue that the inclusion of the TSHOOT.TSHOOTcrl.1 key is unnecessary, but when I initially created my export file I did not know what effect the update might have, so I exported it just in case.

In any event importing a key that already exists does not lead to a duplication it just gets ignored.

No doubt you will follow good practice and backup your registry before making any changes.

In addition it might be a good idea to export your corresponding keys and see whether they match mine. If they match that should provide some reassurance about whether the restore_tshooter.txt is suitable for your environment, especially since my PC is stand alone.

Worst case scenario I guess would be to have to restore your backed up registry.

Good luck

Nick


----------



## seidnerm (Feb 11, 2004)

NickV & newdon

I have been looking to fix this problem for a month and have been all over these forums but nothing worked! After reading your discussions, all I had to do was to delete the "killbit" entry and voila! things are good again.


----------



## dougsilver (Jan 10, 2001)

Ditto for me--all I did was delete the "killbit key" and the troubleshooter works fine. Thanks to Nick and others who contributed.


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Just a follow up post.

Microsoft have recently posted a new cumulative security patch.

I have nt downloaded it yet, but if it inhibits the troubleshooter functionality I shall leave a message reporting it.

So far as restoring functionality is concerned, just deleting the infamous 'killbit' key also worked for me.

I dont know what the implications are of not restoring the other keys, but I posted those details for completeness.

Maybe someone who is more knowledgeable about the Win98 registry will comment.

In any event I am happy that others have benefited from my posts.

Nick


----------



## colin92 (Feb 17, 2004)

I also have this problem with troubleshooters.I have tried everything suggested so far except deleting the killbit key can any one of you geniouses out there please advise me on how to do this. many thanks .Colin92.I am running windows98SE.


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Colin,

I am also running Win98SE.

I should have made it clear in my previous posts that it is the 'killbit' key which restricts the troubleshooter.

It literally kills it ! Hence its name.

So how to do it:

This was the killbit key in my system

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400 

Use a registry edit tool search on 
4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF

just check that the key you get looks like mine, then just delete it.

But please make sure you do a back up first

If you need more help please post again

Nick

Just a thought if you dont have a special editor to do this go to the tools menu in explorer and search for regedit.exe .....the Win98 registry editor and use that.


----------



## colin92 (Feb 17, 2004)

Many thanks to Nick and others I have now got my troubleshooters back .


----------



## nickv_uk (Jan 10, 2004)

Opps I meant to post about the latest MS update. No surprise that since its a cumulative update it effects the troubleshooter just the same as the earlier one !

So its reasonable to assume that all future cumulative updates will have the same effect.

Anyways I've posted a revised version of the registry fix I posted some weeks ago.

The difference is that the revised one DELETES the killbit key which actually disables the troubleshooter, and reinstalls the right keys.

Please note my pc is WIN98 SE, the registry keys for other Windows versions maybe/will be different.

In any event be cautious and make a back up before using this fix.

Its posted as a txt file because the board does not accept reg files, so you will have to rename it accordingly.

Nick


----------



## susanm (Feb 7, 2003)

Add me to the list of admirers for Nick. Also ditto on the "delete killbit key" solution working great! Thanks for doing all that research so that those of us that have a cerebral hemorrhage if they even consider trying to figure out another technical issue!

Susan


----------



## colin92 (Feb 17, 2004)

Ditto to everything above,nice to have help from experts and novices alike, great site.
Colin


----------



## Compudummy (Feb 27, 2004)

I have been suffering with this same problem since about 1 Nov last year, when I had to reinstall windows (98se). When I reinstalled Windows 98, and then the SE upgrade over it, the Troubleshooter files were present at that time. Then I went to Microsoft to upload the 'critical updates'. I ultimately did them one-at-a-time (I did the Windows reinstall several times trying to get it right). But as it turned out, installing the very first 'critical update' results in making the Troubleshooter 'solution' files invisible (ie, the blank page). (It does not appear to matter which of the 'critical updates' I install first--the Troubleshooter solutions are bumpt 

I did everything suggested on the Techguy help page, except for installing a new copy of the BNTS.dll file (I couldn't find this anywhere except for the copy which was residing in Windows/help.

After I manually did all this stuff, I read the last part of the discussion and then also did the tshoot.inf install. That also did not work.

Any more thoughts?

Would really appreciate.

Thanks.


----------



## susanm (Feb 7, 2003)

Did you delete the killbit key in the registry? That is what ultimately worked for me. I did the first two steps in Nick's solution above, and unbelievably, my troubleshooter solution files were back! Hope this works, because this problem is a real drag.

Susanm


----------



## Compudummy (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, I have to thank all involved. When I first found this forum, all that I was able to view was the first 2 pages. Only yesterday was I able to view the whole thing. I applied the 'killbit' fix, and bingo, I am back in business with the troubleshooter.

Thanks again.


----------

